
Ask HN: Which subreddits do you follow? - olalonde
Let's compile a list of subreddits that are likely to appeal to the HN crowd.
======
samstave
Hmm...

With the amount of time I am on reddit, I find myself in /r/all a lot of the
time as I am addicted to information - so I am not a good example. Though I do
use RES to filter out /r/ and words I am not interested in or I find
offensive.

I also mod on an /r/ or two - but they have nothing to do with HN.

------
squidsoup
Not technology related, but /r/listentothis is a great way to find new music
with a fairly eclectic mix. For gaming related news and discussion, /r/games
is a good alternative to the image macro flooded /r/gaming.

------
whichdan
Mostly a mix of art/music subreddits, and /r/programming, /r/php,
/r/AskScience, and /r/DepthHub on my iPhone. AlienBlue is a really nice app.

------
noblethrasher
/r/programming

/r/malefashionadvice

/r/design

/r/designthought (little discussion but good links)

/r/truereddit

/r/science

/r/scifi

------
reactor
/r/python, r/linux, r/programming, r/askreddit, r/askscience

------
yogrish
/r/technology /r/Science /r/todayIlearned /r/pics

------
MPSimmons
/r/sysadmin /r/minecraft

------
saghul
/r/programming /r/python

------
voidfiles
/r/javascript

------
chmielewski
In order of frequency of new posts (popularity\number of active subredditors):

/r/wallpaper

/r/wallpapers

/r/linux

/r/raspberrypi

/r/commandline

/r/perl

/r/bash

/r/debian

/r/solaris

/r/openbox

~~~
markesmith
It's /r/raspberry_pi, BTW.

------
mindcrime
/r/machinelearning

/r/metal

/r/semanticweb

/r/programming

/r/csbooks

/r/compsci

/r/seduction

/r/doctorwho

/r/guns

/r/libertarian

/r/economics

/r/mathbooks

and a few others that I check in on from time to time.

------
daniellockard
/r/programming

/r/netsec

/r/gaming

/r/askreddit

/r/starcraft

------
sidcool
/r/programming

/r/technology

/r/science

/r/GetMotivated

/r/funny

/r/AskReddit

~~~
sfeats
/r/askscience /r/business

